# 'S' series and campy 11sp - shifting quality



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm considering getting an 'S'-series frame and I currently run 11sp Campy. Just wondering how any users have found gearshifts given the internal routing
(I've had mixed reviews posting the same Q on the cervelo website)


----------



## laui (Mar 15, 2008)

*'S' Series and Campy 11sp - shifting quality*

I just finished building a 2010 S2 with Campy SR11. Like you I was concerned about shifting performance after reading a few negative comments. Mine works perfectly. Instant shifts and extremely quiet. No issues at all. I will say that I replaced the stock hanger from the start and carefully aligned the replacement hanger. I think if it's installed properly you should have no problems. Good Luck.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Just interested to know what bar shape/brand you use, and whether you have routed the cables to the front or back of it (after exiting the shifter)


----------



## laui (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm using a 3T Ergonova Team bar and I routed the cable on the back of the bar.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

What hanger did you use?


----------



## laui (Mar 15, 2008)

I used a 'Wheels Manufacturing' hanger.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but, I have a 2009 TDF S3 frameset. It is set up with 7900. The shifting is sub-par. When I look at the rear derailleur from behing, the cage is not straight up and down, rather it is slightly tilted inward. 
Never crashed, etc. It looks like -maybe- the stock hanger points in a bit.
If I buy a wheels mfg replacement, how do you properly 'align' in (as mentioned in a post above)??
Thanks!


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Straighten yr hanger with the park tools hanger alignment tool...
DA7900 will never work well on the ICS of S3s
Hence I moved to Di2


----------

